# R.I.P Girls



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I lost four of my 6 sorority girls in two days=(. I lost Eclipse (my first female ever), tiny, kiiro, and chaos. One of the two surviving females will probably be dead by tonight, but the other doesn't look too bad.


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

thats a rouh 2 days, hope the others made it


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

OO man sorry to hear that. I hope the others are still livin and you found out what went wrong.


----------

